# GTA Infantry Regiments



## 9Tiger9 (25 Dec 2007)

I am currently a student at RMC in my third year.   I am planning on buying a house in the GTA due to my desire to do private flight training for my second carrear after my regular force commitment, with Toronto Airways.  The two locations of the flight training are at the Oshawa municipal airport and the Buttonville airport.   I am wondering which reserve regiments meet the following criteria:   
        I) Closest in proximity by car to either Oshawa or Markham Ontario (I have a very limited knowledge of the GTA and its traffic and commuting possibility).
        2) The regiment with the best internal structure; for example, least manning shortages, turnout on parade nights, best leadership both at the Officer and NCO level.
Lastly, if anyone has any information on the opportunities and any information (selection, availability, etc) on RSS postings.

       As this is long term planning any information or insight would be helpfull before I commite to both the flight school and house hunting pursuits.  Other backround information that may help I hope to serve with the 3rd battalion of eather the RCR or PPCLI for my remaining mandatory service and would like to transfer to the reserves after.

Moderator please move if necessary


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Dec 2007)

Not sure of their distances from where you want but here goes:

48th Highlanders
Queens Own Rifles (they have a jump company/platoon since you want to go either 3 RCR or 3 PPCLI)
Royal Regiment of Canada
Toronto Scottish Regiment


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Dec 2007)

The Lorne Scots
Regimental Headquarters &  B Coy
Brampton

A Company Armouries
Oakville

C Company Armouries
Georgetown


----------



## 9Tiger9 (26 Dec 2007)

> When If you finish your phase training, when if your unit has deemed that you're sufficiently



Not a matter of IF, I have done very well in my phase training to date. A simple answer will do.

Thank you


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Dec 2007)

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> Not a matter of IF, I have done very well in my phase training to date. A simple answer will do.
> 
> Thank you



People wash-out at all levels of training, CSA was just being realistic in what he was writing.


----------



## Lear (26 Dec 2007)

9Tiger9, just to broaden your scope a little bit, have you considered other flight schools as well. Not to turn you away from Toronto Airways in anyway, I've never had an experience with them positive or negative, however I did my Private Pilot License at the Waterloo-Wellington Flight Centre at the K-W International airport, a great flight school and also the airport and airspace in the area isn't to busy yet either which helps during the course of your flight training.

     Kitchener also isn't a bad city good size and growing not far from the GTA either and for your question regarding infantry regiments they have the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada. I'd be way out of my lane commenting on how they are internally, but have worked attached to them on exercises and are a great bunch to work with every time. Sorry for the slight hijack as well

      As a side I do not work for the Waterloo-Wellington Flight Centre or city of Kitchener, just thought I'd pass on some possibly helpful knowledge.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (26 Dec 2007)

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> Not a matter of IF, I have done very well in my phase training to date. A simple answer will do.
> 
> Thank you



The line between confidence and overconfidence can be hard to see.  CSA was just alluding to that while he was being kind enough to offer you advice on your plan and there is no need to get all snippy. 

Anyhoo, Merry Christmas.


----------



## 9Tiger9 (26 Dec 2007)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> The line between confidence and overconfidence can be hard to see.  CSA was just alluding to that while he was being kind enough to offer you advice on your plan and there is no need to get all snippy.



  If I may, I have had a rather poor experience on this forum with people trying to impart their "wisdom" by rather rude or unnecessary comments.   I realise this forum's constant desire for professionalism, and therefore wish only to have a simple and clearly phrased question answered, without badgering etc. I do not wish to be snippy, but I think  to be fair, questioning my ability to pass or complete my phase training is rather unnecessary. By the very nature of my question, very drastic changes to my plan would have to occur if I failed to  become qualified. Therefore I felt it unnecessary to even bring up my success in training.  If this is an oversight, then would a moderator please move this comment from the recruiting section as indicated.


----------



## 9Tiger9 (26 Dec 2007)

Thank you Lear I will look into it.


----------



## Roy Harding (26 Dec 2007)

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> If I may, I have had a rather poor experience on this forum with people trying to impart their "wisdom" by rather rude or unnecessary comments.   I realise this forum's constant desire for professionalism, and therefore wish only to have a simple and clearly phrased question answered, without badgering etc. I do not wish to be snippy, but I think  to be fair, questioning my ability to pass or complete my phase training is rather unnecessary. By the very nature of my question, very drastic changes to my plan would have to occur if I failed to  become qualified. Therefore I felt it unnecessary to even bring up my success in training.  If this is an oversight, then would a moderator please move this comment from the recruiting section as indicated.



You may not have wished to be *snippy* - but you accomplished just that.

I didn't see anyone questioning your *success in training* - just pointing out the real world possibilities.

I think you're getting some fairly good suggestions here.

Folks - let's keep the thing on track.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Dec 2007)

9Tiger9, while I don't question your desire to execute your overall action plan (Reg force service in the infantry, followed by a second, independent career in commercial aviation) I have to say that you have picked a secondary career that will require significant "time in rank" (i.e. working lower level jobs in and around a flying club, airways) before you get on a machine and start the long haul to the air lines.  Is infantry something you really want to do, or would you consider attempting to conduct an occupational transfer to pilot now and getting an experience base for your second career?  

G2G


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Dec 2007)

Someone ought to take their own signature line to heart :


----------



## dimsum (26 Dec 2007)

9Tiger9,

If I understand you correctly, you're planning on doing commercial aviation with Toronto Airways?  As it's been noted before, if you're just looking to start flight training after your time in the military, you have a long way to go.  Getting to the point of flying for a company takes years.  Lastly, the airline industry is ridiculous in its volatility; when I finished univ and looked around for flying jobs in '04, we couldn't find anything within hundreds of kms from a decently-sized city.  Now, jobs are coming left, right and centre...mind you, not many of those jobs are in the Toronto area.

Despite what I must sound like, I'm not trying to discourage you.  Do your time and look at the situation when your time's up...I'm confident that the industry will be completely different by then.

Just my $0.02


----------



## armyvern (26 Dec 2007)

Ahhh #4 ... saw him two weeks ago -- still kicking , yet going nowhere. 

What a waste of talent one's attitude can wreak upon himself.


----------



## 9Tiger9 (26 Dec 2007)

Once again,
   This forum has let me down CSA 105 by virtue of your statement you show a complete lack of respect for my question, accomplishments, and goals. Yet, you expect a level of respect from me when I take your constructive criticism into account.  Maybe you should have asked am I answering the simple question, which the answer was no. Ref: distance between Oshawa or Markham and the regiments, Regimental structure, and although you did attempt to answer my third question it was tainted with a question of my training experience. It is truly regretable that this forum has allowed such a clique status to occur within its moderation and senior membership. If this is an indication that my question is unwelcome I will withdraw my account and leave.

Moderator please lock


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Dec 2007)

9Tiger9 said:
			
		

> If this is an indication that my question is unwelcome I will withdraw my account and leave.
> 
> Moderator please lock



Locked pending member's request to have account deleted.  9Tiger9, please contact the site owner (see the Cunduct Guidelines) to confirm your wish for account deletion.  If you make any further posts I will assume you did not state this in earnest and I will unlock this thread for further responses.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Franko (27 Dec 2007)

CSA 105 has brought up many good points to which you basically told him to take a flying leap.

He's told you and given you instances where troops going through phase training had either failed and punted, or had a major incident and punted.

Armyvern has backed up that fact by one such individual (#4) is still in limbo probably until his contract is done.

You have a secondary career goal and that's great. At least you have a plan.

That being said, however, your primary job is to serve and to see to the welfare of the troops....not to your own endevours. At least not before you release.

Another point is you cannot get an RSS position without any Bn/ Sqn time under your belt in the Regs. Can't let someone support a unit if they don't know what the blazes they're doing themselves.

On another note, membership.

There are no cliques here. All members are just that, members. Be they regular members, such as yourself, or Subscribers. Some members decide that they are "above" the rest with their posts and snide comments and draw fire then start complaining.

Respect is a two way street and these means are a poor way to communicate body language. I suggest you suck back and rethink your response to CSA 105. Take a boo at his profile, it's pretty well cut and dry. He fires from the hip and says it the way it is, whether you like it or not. 

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Dec 2007)

For the record, 9Tiger9, before you go broad-brushing the "moderation and senior membership" of the site, you should perhaps take a moment to consider the number of members who attempted to provide information in earnest, and in fact point out additional factors (such as my points to you in "non-DS mode" re: flight training options) that you might want to consider as you pursue your military career.  

Oh, you're welcome.

G2G


----------



## armyvern (27 Dec 2007)

I can see it now ...

"Works well under stress ...."

Apparently ... "Not". 

Cripes, you think this place is bad, just wait until you're out of school and have to work all year long!! I can see it's going to be a very long few years for you until you work off that mandatory service. Why bother? Go now.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Dec 2007)

*"It is truly regretable that this forum has allowed such a clique status to occur within its moderation and senior membership."*

Yeah, because elitist attitudes in any organization are just plain wrong.... RMC, was it...?


----------



## Loachman (27 Dec 2007)

We may have misjudged you completely on several counts. This is an imperfect means by which to form accurate impressions after all, but this, I think, is what we see:

An over-inflated sense of self. You have come a reasonable distance in your training, but have yet to complete it successfully and that is far from guaranteed. You have not yet joined your future unit for your first posting, and proven yourself to your troops, your NCOs, and your superiors. All of us offering advice, however you take it or dismiss it, have at least done that much. We have all learned from the mistakes of others and, in some cases, ourselves. we do know something of which we speak. You have yet to encounter the real world, and your real challenges have yet to begin.

Poor focus. Your primary duty throughout your career is to your Country, the CF, whatever missions and tasks are assigned to you, and your subordinates. You come across as being more interested in yourself, and we do not appreciate such an attitude.

Feel free to correct us if we are wrong. We hope that we are, for the sake of your subordinates, those who may have to work with you (which may well include some of us here), and you yourself.

Now, before you become defensive again, this is not a personal slam but take it as a wake-up. If we did not care, for whatever reason, we would not be spending our valuable time responding. It would be exceedingly easy to write you off as just another self-centred numpty as all of us have frequently encountered here and in real life. If our impressions, based upon your postings, are accurate, do not expect such gentle treatment once you get to a battalion.

Now, back to your initial question:

Long-range planning is a good thing, however much can change between now and your release from the regular force. I do not think that buying a house in the GTA is an especially good idea until you are able to live in it. You are, after all, going to be paying for accommodation wherever you happen to be posted. Selection based upon proximity to both a particular flying school and type of reserve unit is an even worse idea. Your odds of getting an RSS posting for several years are not high, and to a Toronto unit even lower. You would also be delaying the start of your flying training unnecessarily, and for longer than you may think. Wait and see where you get posted, and see what's available nearby.

The airline industry is far from stable. I've spent over fifteen years in a reserve-heavy Squadron, and seen a couple of bust cycles. I've watched many ex-regular pilots join us and struggle to get established within that industry. Several were thrown out of work suddenly and unexpectedly when their companies folded. There was a time where Air Canada laid off everybody with less than thirteen years of seniority, and that hit almost every Air Canada pilot in 411 Squadron, leaving them to scramble for employment wherever they could find it (often overseas). More recent downturns have cascaded guys down from Captain to First Officer, to lesser aircraft, and to less popular routes and schedules. Several rejoined the regular force as the pay and working conditions were better. There's a lot of reality to deal with there, too.

Finally, my best advice: suck back, stay on this forum, and learn from the collective knowledge and wisdom that you can find here. Far from being cliquish, there are people from all experience and rank levels, and you can derive great benefit in both your career and personal life. Even more - look after your men, and put them ahead of yourself. They more than deserve it, and they are also the key to your success or failure. Go out of your way to look after them, and they will go out of their way to look after you.


----------

